# Timing Belt change



## Winter (May 23, 2004)

Hi,I just worked on my NX 1600 ,1993 last 2 weeks and did my CV boots ,rear hubs and the oil pan. I now want to chage my timing belt on my 1993 Villager which has the 3.0 nissan motor in it and 195,000 km on it as I live in Canada. How hard is it to do and how long? If any one would mail me in my private message on step by step info would be great. I did know some one who had the same Vehicle with 250,000 km on it and never chage the belt. Thank you


----------

